# What Preowned car is best for uber?



## roxasr (Jun 28, 2016)

Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Why !*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Blacked out Hummer with 2 nice pairs of ghetto rims


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

-Get a 2009-2012 Camry, Matrix, Corolla, Accord, or Civic with 75-100K miles. Spend $8-14K. These are the most reliable cars you can buy. They will last to 200K miles with minimal maintenance and repair. They should allow you to operate the vehicle for less than $.30/mile.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Perfect used car before or after uber


----------



## Rjl (Aug 2, 2015)

Toyota Prius


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

roxasr said:


> Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


A free one that runs on Uber P.R.- B.S. and Rainbows !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubertimes said:


> View attachment 49823
> Perfect used car before or after uber


Perfect Uber car - one that costs less than the value of its Scrap iron.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Toyota Guy said:


> -Get a 2009-2012 Camry, Matrix, Corolla, Accord, or Civic


I am no fan of the Japanese-badged buggies, but the consensus on these Boards is that these things make the most sense, economically. This is coming from someone who uses a 2014 Fusion hybrid.

The one advantage in one of those things is that if you need financing and _*yer credit ain't none too good or ya' ain't got no credit attall*_, there are "Buy Here/Pay Here" lemon lots everywhere that have thousands of those things sitting on them. The only qualification for securing financing at one of those places is the ability to frost a mirror.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

Buy like a 2010 Dodge Caravan that is in clean condition and drives reliable. Good air conditioning. You will not be eating up a bunch of depreciation on the vehicle and you can seat 6 passengers. This will allow you to accept both Uber X and Uber XL trips. Can get a lot of XL trips on weekends and this is where you can make some decent money.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Ubertimes said:


> View attachment 49823
> Perfect used car before or after uber


*That must be Uber rickshaw.*


----------



## ezrarobles (Dec 16, 2015)

If you want a Hybrid with dignity over a Prius there is always the Ford Fusion Hybrid. 

Stylish, Comfortable for both you and the passengers, and spacious. Oh right, and fuel efficient


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Perfect Uber car - one that costs less than the value of its Scrap iron.


Or better yet!
Perfect for UberPool...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ezrarobles said:


> If you want a Hybrid with dignity over a Prius there is always the Ford Fusion Hybrid.
> Stylish, Comfortable for both you and the passengers, and spacious. Oh right, and fuel efficient


I have a 2014 Fusion hybrid for the UberX car and a 2015 for the cab. Both are good on gasolene. The customers like the Fusion. I have heard customer complaints about the Prius. There are even a few who have stated that if the application sends a Prius they cancel or it is automatic one-star.

The Fusion has proved a good car for both uses, so far.

One thing, though. While the Fusion does have more passenger room, the Prius does have more trunk space.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Or better yet!
> Perfect for UberPool...
> 
> View attachment 49929


*I can't stop laughing every time I look at that picture, great post.*


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have a 2014 Fusion hybrid for the UberX car and a 2015 for the cab. Both are good on gasolene. The customers like the Fusion. I have heard customer complaints about the Prius. There are even a few who have stated that if the application sends a Prius they cancel or it is automatic one-star.
> 
> The Fusion has proved a good car for both uses, so far.
> 
> One thing, though. While the Fusion does have more passenger room, the Prius does have more trunk space.


*Great car !
I drive a 2016 Fusion Energi, It's a very comfortable car to drive and I get great MPG.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> *Great car !
> I drive a 2016 Fusion Energi, It's a very comfortable car to drive and I get great MPG.*


Indeed, both of my Fusions are.

Explain about the Energi, if you will, please. As I understand it, it is a plug-in hybrid. You get a number of miles on pure electric, then it works similar to a standard hybrid.

Is that correct?

Is the gasolene engine constant speed (as it is in the Chevrolet) or does it work as does the gasolene engine in the standard Fusion hybrid?

How many pure electric miles do you get on a full charge? Does full time air conditioner use diminish the pure electric miles significantly?

Can you use the higher voltage chargers to get a one-hundred per-cent charge more quickly or can you use only house current? How long does it take to charge the thing on house current?...........on the higher voltage chargers (if you can use them)?

Thank you in advance for your replies. I am curious about this car. I did look into the Chevrolet, but the price was higher and it did not seem to deliver much more for the price disparity. In fact, before the thirty-thousand dollar Tesla appeared, I looked into the seventy-thousand dollar version. In addition to the other consideration, the basic economics of the purchase price ruled it out. For the price of one Tesla, I could buy three Fusion hybrids if I hit the dealer at the proper time. I needed only two: one for the cab, one for TNC work.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

sarasota ron said:


> Buy like a 2010 Dodge Caravan that is in clean condition and drives reliable. Good air conditioning. You will not be eating up a bunch of depreciation on the vehicle and you can seat 6 passengers. This will allow you to accept both Uber X and Uber XL trips. Can get a lot of XL trips on weekends and this is where you can make some decent money.


Avoid Dodge like the plague. They are notorious for transmission and brake issues.

The Japanese cars have dropped a bit in reliability in recent years. The Koreans (Hyundai/Kia) have actually passed them in recent initial quality studies.

I've owned both Hyundais and Kia, and find them to be an outstanding value with great reliability.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Something you can pay off with uber money in a year or two and still have life left in it. Also - I'd maintain the ability to take XL trips if possible - unless you really insist on sticking to plus 30 mpg. (I get about 20 in my Ford Flex).


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Something you can pay off with uber money in a year or two and still have life left in it.


Or, better yet, just buy a vehicle outright and avoid payments with interest.

I know a lot of people think that's an outrageous concept these days, but with a modest income I've bought my last couple vehicles outright -- including the low-mileage 2006 Kia Sedona that I am now using for UberX/XL (although over 90% of its usage is to carry the family around). Cost just $6,000, and I had a trade-in to cover a portion of the cost.

I haven't had a car payment in almost ten years, because debt is dumb!


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Nissan Altima's are awesome. Big, spacious cars that get great MPG.

I get around 27 in the city, over 30 on the highway


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Something you can pay off with uber money in a year or two and still have life left in it


.........that would be a Wal-Mart Special bicycle......................


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^^ or the unicorn of autos.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Answer: Cheapest car you can afford to lose that's clean AND comfortable with at least three years of Uber life left (ie: 2008+). Leather is a plus. I like the idea of Dodge Caravan - cheap to get, and XL pays almost double.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

JimS said:


> Answer: Cheapest car you can afford to lose that's clean AND comfortable with at least three years of Uber life left (ie: 2008+). Leather is a plus. I like the idea of Dodge Caravan - cheap to get, and XL pays almost double.


It really is an advantage having a vehicle that is eligible for XL also. I had 4 rides last night with one or two passengers that ordered as an XL ride. Some just want a bigger car and some just make a mistake on the app and wind up paying you more money.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Every once in a while you'll get 2 couples ordering an XL so they can all sit in the back without anybody up front with the driver. When you have a 2x + surge XL rates make up for a lot of min fare rides.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

My first (and only, thus far) XL ping was a group of three that had expected more riders. Thankfully, they didn't cancel and re-order as an X, because it was a fairly long pickup. I thought that XL rate would make up for the longer distance to pickup, but it really didn't.

I figured out long ago that you obviously don't drive a long way for uberX, but now I know the threshold isn't much longer for uberXL.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The newest Prius you can pay cash for. That's what cab companies use for a good reason.

need a bigger car? Camry Hybrid.

XL? Sienna Van

I used to be a Honda Accord fan, but the 2008-2012 have piston ring problems, the warranty was extended to 125,000 miles but the problem is most don't start burning oil 'till 150,000... and then they burn a quart every 500 miles!

Nissan CVT transmissions are suspect, they have had TONS of problems/recalls in the past... as are the Accord CVT trans from 2013 on...

Dodge? who owns them now, Fiat? Mercedes dumped the company... 4 cylinders still have head gasket problems.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd go with an XL vehicle, a mini-van is the most economical. I'm a fan of the Honda Odyssey, the only draw back to them is they have higher resale value than others. So finding one cheap is next to impossible.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Just picked up a used 2016 Altima (3k miles) 2 days ago.. 
Great gas mileage and very roomy.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Something you can pay off with uber money in a year or two and still have life left in it. Also - I'd maintain the ability to take XL trips if possible - unless you really insist on sticking to plus 30 mpg. (I get about 20 in my Ford Flex).


XL fares rock


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> *I can't stop laughing every time I look at that picture, great post.*


Me too it's great


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Good choice on the Altima. Seeing how it's a 2014 model so it has the new body style and better technology compared to Altimas older than 2013. Plus they don't cost as much as Accords and Camrys but offer pretty much the same value.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Indeed, both of my Fusions are.
> 
> Explain about the Energi, if you will, please. As I understand it, it is a plug-in hybrid. You get a number of miles on pure electric, then it works similar to a standard hybrid.
> 
> ...


*Your understanding as to how the Fusion Energi operates is spot on. Once fully charged the Fusion get's 21 to 25 dedicated miles of pure electric. As you apply your breaks or when you decelerate, reverse energy is sent back to the battery and stored. After your electric is exhausted it converts to Hybrid. At that point your 2.0 liter 4 cylinder takes over.

Running the A/C does not reduce the electric storage significantly at all.

As far as charging is concerned a normal 110 current receptacle and about 6 1/2 hours of charging time is all that's required. I am not aware of a rapid charge.*


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

roxasr said:


> Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


HAHAAAHAHAHAAAHAAAAAAaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Blacked out Hummer with 2 nice pairs of ghetto rims


aaawwwWWW! 
You said the "G" word!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> The newest Prius you can pay cash for. That's what cab companies use for a good reason.
> 
> need a bigger car? Camry Hybrid.


Prius gets about 25% better gas mileage than the heavier, larger Camry. But the Camry has a lot more room AND trunk space for those airport runs, though my understanding is that the Camry loses some of it's trunk space vs regular Camrys to batteries.

The largest Prius is the Prius V with about 50% more cargo space. I would get one with a leather interior. Makes the passengers go ooh-aah, and it is easier to clean puke off of.

Then, there's the Prius Plug In (or Prius Prime) which is hard to find, expensive, but operates much like the Ford Energi series.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

roxasr said:


> Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


If you buy any car so you can drive for Uber, look for a loan option that decreases payments each year. The reason you want this is because every year Uber cuts rates meaning you will earn much less.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

For XL, I've been looking for an affordable Toyota Highlander.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The only issue I have with XL on my Flex (and you wouldn't have this in a minivan but you would on a Highlander) is getting the pax to properly fold the seat down to access the third row of seats. Either I have to trust that they'll do it or I have to get out of the car to do it. But the 60/40 split second row in the flex allows for 4 pax without access to the third row, which is nice.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I really wish they made a hybrid Flex.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JimS said:


> Prius gets about 25% better gas mileage than the heavier, larger Camry. But the Camry has a lot more room AND trunk space for those airport runs, though my understanding is that the Camry loses some of it's trunk space vs regular Camrys to batteries.
> 
> The largest Prius is the Prius V with about 50% more cargo space. I would get one with a leather interior. Makes the passengers go ooh-aah, and it is easier to clean puke off of.
> 
> Then, there's the Prius Plug In (or Prius Prime) which is hard to find, expensive, but operates much like the Ford Energi series.


Be aware that the back seats of a Hybrid Camry do not 40-60 split,

Before I bought my 2015 Ford Fusion SE Hybrid. I test drove several hybrid Camrys I don't remember which one didn't split, if it was at 2015 or the 2016, it maybe both model years that the car back seats did not split..


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Or, better yet, just buy a vehicle outright and avoid payments with interest.
> 
> I know a lot of people think that's an outrageous concept these days, but with a modest income I've bought my last couple vehicles outright -- including the low-mileage 2006 Kia Sedona that I am now using for UberX/XL (although over 90% of its usage is to carry the family around). Cost just $6,000, and I had a trade-in to cover a portion of the cost.
> 
> I haven't had a car payment in almost ten years, because debt is dumb!


It's very simple to find a reliable car for less than $10,000


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> It's very simple to find a reliable car for less than $10,000


Reliable -- yes.

The problem is that a lot of people are so married to style, performance, bells/whistles, and even model year (new vs. used or _very _used). There's nothing _wrong_ with those things -- if you can still pay cash for the vehicle!

But, for me, a vehicle is about safety, reliability, value, and utility, roughly in that order. None of those things should be confused with performance. In fact, some of the discount brands are now at the top of JD Power's initial quality rankings.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Pay for a Prius in full. The savings in gas will greatly benefit you, especially when you add on taxes. Parts should not be expensive.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It doesn't matter what car you purchase. Buy a nice one for over $50,000 to show the low class cheap slobs riding with you your pride. I have a friend who makes $18,000 per hour driving for Uber and Lyft so he will pay off any car he buys in just 2-3 days.


----------



## passat400 (Oct 9, 2015)

Any tesla , any TDI Volkswagen but I'd go for the Passat TDI . Matter of fact any diesel passenger car is good for uber/lyft . 

Hybrids if you mostly do city runs


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh the joy of driving a new car off the lot.. Choosing state of the art cutting edge technology, comfort, power,style, etc etc. it is so exciting... The new car smell.. Soo intoxicating


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Pay for a Prius in full. The savings in gas will greatly benefit you, especially when you add on taxes. Parts should not be expensive.


The problem with Prius is that you'll pay more up front because of demand, which largely negates the savings on fuel, especially with recently depressed gas prices.

(They're also ass-ugly, but that's a far lesser concern.)


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

roxasr said:


> Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


You spent too much bought to new of a car and it eats too much gas.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

ezrarobles said:


> If you want a Hybrid with dignity over a Prius there is always the Ford Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> Stylish, Comfortable for both you and the passengers, and spacious. Oh right, and fuel efficient


You aren't thinking if you invest in a fusion.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

roxasr said:


> Was thinking about buying a Preowned 2014 Nissan Altima ??


I bought a 2009 Ford Fusion for $5,000 with about 90,000 miles. Works well for me.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

*Toyota Rav4*

- leg room in the back seat to kill
- VERY reliable
- sips gas like hot soup
- tight turning radius for U-turns downtown

Make sure you get the Limited Edition with all the bells, toys and whistles since you're going to be spending allot of time in it.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Toyota or Honda minivan. Maybe a Mazda or Dodge, but I would worry more about maintenance.

Any of these should have lower end repair costs and they qualify for XL. Generally better gas mileage than the XL suv's.

Don't buy anything under warrantee, uber use will most likely void it.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I like the scion Xb. Just bout a 14 for 15k with 20k miles. Roomy, driver seat all the way back and room for 6foiter in back, and mileage is OK at 20 to 30. Has a Camry running gear so should last another 200k. They stopped making them though.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

I ordered a UberX car on the app a month ago and got a guy in a newer (2015?) *Mazda6 Grand Touring* in _cherry apple red_. Sexy, comfy leather,every bit of $28,000.

Spilled a little water on the seat, but wiped it off with my shirttail. No worries though, it was an old shirt I wear doing house repairs. Took me on a $7.00 trip to hardware store (working on plumbing... sucks)

I got a girl for a $25 fare in a Black Cadillac Escalade. Had a little body damage.... *windshield was cracked* from side to side. Said she was taking uberX fares to make extra income.... (hey, that's what Uber is all about !!!)

So my vote as a passenger for the *best car* for *UberX* drivers (or those taking X fares) to buy is a *red* (late model) *Mazda6 Grand Touring* or *Cadillac Escalade*.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

toyota corolla 2013+


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Depends on the different levels of Uber available to you. Where I live near Tampa, FL we have XL, Select, Black, and in Orlando and Miami, Uber Limo.
My vehicle fits all of the above. Cha-ching!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Keep in mind the replies posted are opinions and experiences of various drivers not necessarily facts. I'd advise you look around and pick a few vehicles you like then research and compare them on Consumer Reports. I used consumer reports before I bought my Scion xb and I couldn't be happier. The car has far exceeded my expectations and consumer reports was spot on. I do this for all major purchases. Good luck.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have a 2014 Fusion hybrid for the UberX car and a 2015 for the cab. Both are good on gasolene. The customers like the Fusion. I have heard customer complaints about the Prius. There are even a few who have stated that if the application sends a Prius they cancel or it is automatic one-star.
> 
> The Fusion has proved a good car for both uses, so far.
> 
> One thing, though. While the Fusion does have more passenger room, the Prius does have more trunk space.


I drive a 2012 Prius and the car has consistently gotten a lot of positive comments from passengers. I'm running 4.84 on Uber and 4.95 on Lyft so clearly the car isn't holding my ratings down. At 50 MPG, incredibly cheap to maintain and it'll probably run 200,000 miles it's a heck of a rideshare car. I like Fusions, but ultimately it's an American car unlikely to go for 200,000 miles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

acanas said:


> I like Fusions, but ultimately it's an American car unlikely to go for 200,000 miles.


I have had two Fords go two-hundred thousand miles. I have another one that is at one-hundred-eighty-two thousand miles. It _*ain't about to quit*_.

People continue to damn American cars because it is oh-so-fashionable.

Toyota does not build the Camry in Japan. They import a limited number into Japan every year. Toyota has admitted that there are near riots to get one. Further, Toyota does bring some of the American-built versions of the cars that they sell and build in Japan. By Toyota's own admission, they customers prefer those built here. They say that the Americans build them better.

The 1970s called. They want back their leisure suits and disco records. They can have both, as long as they promise never to try to give them back.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kalee said:


> aaawwwWWW!
> You said the "G" word!


Well... nothing says ghetto quite like a set of 22 inch ghetto rims.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had two Fords go two-hundred thousand miles. I have another one that is at one-hundred-eighty-two thousand miles. It _*ain't about to quit*_.
> 
> People continue to damn American cars because it is oh-so-fashionable.
> 
> ...


Amen. Being from Detroit, we know first hand how "american" cars perform probably better than anybody. I just replaced my 97 grand marquis earlier this year (significantly over 200k) with a Ford Flex. I'd put the Ford motors and powertrains up against any in the world. My dad consistently gets 300k on his Buicks.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

acanas said:


> I drive a 2012 Prius and the car has consistently gotten a lot of positive comments from passengers. I'm running 4.84 on Uber and 4.95 on Lyft so clearly the car isn't holding my ratings down. At 50 MPG, incredibly cheap to maintain and it'll probably run 200,000 miles it's a heck of a rideshare car. I like Fusions, but ultimately it's an American car unlikely to go for 200,000 miles.


Prius, whatever. The best car for Uber is a _*heap that passes inspection and is in a Uber area with generous rates, surges, hourly guarantees along with a relative balance in the number of "partners", *criteria that is enjoyed by a minority of drivers. _This has been the case since *Uber switched to an incentive model* with the rate cuts in January.

*Even in a Prius provided free by one's grandmother*, drivers may *struggle to make $9.00/hr in many areas* while some driver *in an old *$4000 Mazda3 *in select locales* may make *$30+/hr* on a (currently rare) Medal "boost" program or *$18+/hr* with *generous hourly guarantees, rates, and/or surge*.



> https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-level-prius-to-buy-2-3-4-5.91898/#post-1296286


Fusion, Mazda3, Corolla, etc needs major repairs at 150,000 mi --- buy 'nuther
Prius needs major repairs or battery at 150,000 mi --- buy 'nuther

Stay Safe

CC

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll take a Prius over a Chevy Volt any day....


----------



## sjustice64 (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought a 2005 Honda Pilot EXL with 200k miles on it for $2500 cash, but $500 of work into it and it runs like a raped ape and I get compliments all the time that my car is by far the best uber or taxi they have been in. Not bad for paid off and 11 years old.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Blacked out Hummer with 2 nice pairs of ghetto rims


And vanity plates with Armenian, Persian, or Russian humor.

Then you could be all set to make over minimum wage for not doing much of anything all day, loitering with your buddies next to your ghetto-posh shiny status symbol

Alternatively, you could make same or seemingly more while dashing about like a mad,methed-out hamster in a wheel all day - until you check your expenses after a while and realize there's a REASON why you dont owe any income tax.... Or wake up wrapped around a lamppost


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Toyota Guy said:


> -Get a 2009-2012 Camry, Matrix, Accord, or Civic with 75-100K miles. Spend $8-14K. These are the most reliable cars you can buy. They will last to 200K miles with minimal maintenance and repair. They should allow you to operate the vehicle for less than $.30/mile.


My bimmer fits that description (8-14k, <30¢ / mi)

Guess what.... It gets a different pay grade

Also, if I didn't really want the darn thing so much and went and got an XL/Select car instead, I'd be doing even better and for less money at that


----------

